# Fraternal Greetings from Southern Indiana



## Ben Poormokhtar (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello brothers, 

I just happen to stumble across your website, and found it to be very desirable.  I've been a mason since 1997, but unfortunately my work schedule won't allow me to be active in my lodge.  I try to visit my lodge and brothers every chance I get.  Hopefully here I may be able to communicate with my masonic brothers all over the world.

Fraternally
Brother Ben


----------



## Bloke (Jul 19, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother Ben !


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 20, 2016)

Fraternal Greetings from New Mexico, where do you hail From?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings welcome to the boards


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 20, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Fraternal Greetings from New Mexico, where do you hail From?


Sorry I didn't notice the title of the thread...lol....however now a different question and sorry if this comes off offensive, but is it a typo and you mean Southern India?  I ask as your last name appears to be Indian.....just curious...either way welcome to the community here!


----------



## Kleber (Jul 20, 2016)

Fraternal greetings from brazil


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 21, 2016)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Ben Poormokhtar (Jul 21, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Sorry I didn't notice the title of the thread...lol....however now a different question and sorry if this comes off offensive, but is it a typo and you mean Southern India?  I ask as your last name appears to be Indian.....just curious...either way welcome to the community here!




LOL... It  is Southern Indiana (Evansville to be exact), United States.   No offense to people from India, but fortunately no where near india....

and Thank you brothers, glad to be here.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh cool i had family that lived there and my grandpa used to live in ft branch and a bunch of my moms family lives in Vincennes

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 22, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. I'm in Louisville Ky., pretty close to you.


----------



## George Coombs (Jul 23, 2016)

Ben Poormokhtar said:


> Hello brothers,
> 
> I just happen to stumble across your website, and found it to be very desirable.  I've been a mason since 1997, but unfortunately my work schedule won't allow me to be active in my lodge.  I try to visit my lodge and brothers every chance I get.  Hopefully here I may be able to communicate with my masonic brothers all over the world.
> 
> ...


I live just across the river brother. Henderson, Ky


----------



## Ben Poormokhtar (Jul 26, 2016)

George Coombs said:


> I live just across the river brother. Henderson, Ky



Brother George, wonderful, we're practically neighbors.


----------



## Tony Soprano (May 6, 2018)

I'm not far from there myself... Southern Illinois


----------



## Matt L (May 6, 2018)

Greetings Brother, welcome to the forum, great group of folks here.  I was wondering, being from Evansville, would you know a PM of that lodge that was a postal letter carrier named Frank B. by any chance?


----------

